# Filling and stabilising knot



## Woodmatt (17 Feb 2019)

Hi All,
Can anyone advise me on what to use to fill and stabilise a number of knot I have in an Oak table top I am making.I have seen epoxy used but which one,or is there a suitable alternative.
Thanks


----------



## thetyreman (17 Feb 2019)

superglue works as well


----------



## Racers (18 Feb 2019)

Epoxy and instant coffee, is what I have used on pippy oak.

Pete


----------



## marcros (18 Feb 2019)

How big are the knots? Are you needing a thimbleful of filler or a mug full?


----------



## Woodmatt (18 Feb 2019)

Thanks for your replies,there are quite a few varying in size for very small to quite sizable some are at lease an inch across and 1/4 inch deep.Can you guys recommend a particular brand of Epoxy? I want the epoxy to be as clear as possible.Thanks


----------



## Racers (18 Feb 2019)

Pound shop. 

Pete


----------



## thetyreman (18 Feb 2019)

poundland is where I go for my superglue and epoxy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kygjtqWzoXQ


----------



## thetyreman (18 Feb 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jffvgLshxUM :lol:


----------



## marcros (18 Feb 2019)

is the pound shop/poundland one crystal clear? it doesn't matter if you are putting a pigment in it, but if not, any slight discolouration is going to spoil the effect.


----------



## marcros (18 Feb 2019)

this is quite a handy guide, with a suggested resin. https://www.easycomposites.co.uk/downlo ... ndbook.pdf


----------



## Racers (19 Feb 2019)

marcros":239nzoik said:


> is the pound shop/poundland one crystal clear? it doesn't matter if you are putting a pigment in it, but if not, any slight discolouration is going to spoil the effect.



Mine is.

Pete


----------



## thetyreman (19 Feb 2019)

Racers":13g4q0vy said:


> marcros":13g4q0vy said:
> 
> 
> > is the pound shop/poundland one crystal clear? it doesn't matter if you are putting a pigment in it, but if not, any slight discolouration is going to spoil the effect.
> ...



+1 the one I got from the poundshop dries clear


----------

